# South African , Portuguese mix, #GigaFactory



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

This is how a South African that lived in Portugal celebrates Portugal's victories.
Maybe we'll see #ElonMusk celebrate this way when we get GigaFactory here


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmmm... Such levels of professional detachment are truly unmatched in sports journalism.


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Portugal seems nice in December.






This is the sort of car that many want Tesla to build as a _'Model 4'_ some day. They won't have to. It seems Renault has it covered.


----------

